# Car Restraint



## dextersmom

What does everyone use to contain their V in their car? I've searched similar threads but haven't turned up a lot of great ideas. Dex is driving me crazy on car rides lately. He likes to stand up to look out the window, but then gets tossed around every time I stop.

It sounds like the safest set up is to use a crate, but Dexter gets carsick when he's crated  

Currently we're trying a back clip harness with a seat belt strap that clicks into the existing seat belt port. This helps some, but he's still always standing/sitting/turning around and getting tangled up in various ways. I've tried shortening the strap but that just seems to get him into tighter tangles! I think the attachment that loops around existing seat belts is out too for the same reason and I'm pretty sure he'd have fun chewing the seat belt at the same time!

Does any one use one of those hammocks? They sound interesting but I'm betting he'd be running around the whole time and not very safe. 

What about the wire barriers? I think he'd love being able to roam around freely in the backseat but I fear he'll constantly fall off the seats/be thrown around if I have to stop suddenly, etc. 

Has anyone found an alternative that works great? Or has luck with one of the above?


----------



## Janders

My little Gus actually prefers riding in his crate than in my lap (he's just 10 weeks old). I have a soft sided crate. It has some ventilation windows and a mesh door. I'm sure he'll probably eat it up eventually but for now he loves it. I think he likes that it is cozy. He really can't see out the windows this way which might be causing the carsickness. It's a pain to take from house to car but totally worth it not to have the distractions.


----------



## texasred

You might try one of the wire crates for car trips. 
Its more open than the plastic ones. You can also try giving him a couple of ginger cookies before the trip, they help settle the stomach.


----------



## dextersmom

We have tried the wire ones  He drools excessively, howls nonstop and just generally gets super upset. My husband's car also isn't big enough for a crate, so I don't think it's worth it for us to try and get him over it. He's a happy camper if he's in the car but not crated - but with him constantly wanting to stand and roam around the car, it's just too much of a distraction for us and probably not very safe for him!


----------



## einspänner

I have a hammock. It's good for giving her a bit more space, but she can still easily climb over it to get to the front. It's rare that actually she does since she's never liked the front. 

There are also a couple products that block off the floor well. I haven't used either of these. 
http://www.amazon.com/Kurgo-Backseat-Bridge-Car-Extender/dp/B004OSUG8A
http://www.orvis.com/store/product.aspx?pf_id=90xr

Do you think he'd settle better if he had a bed in the car? I know, I know we're talking about vizslas here.


----------



## R E McCraith

PIKE has a custom harness in the truck & SUV - tied 2 the child resraint - just slip it over his head & 1 quick release buckle & he is safe - set the lead so he can rest his head on my shoulder - so fast and easy !!!!


----------



## marathonman

For the car harness, can you try attaching it to the headrest? That way he's not getting his legs tangled. I know the seat belt clip in ones aren't as conducive to attaching to a headrest, but I know there are the kind that have D clips on both ends. (see if you can figure out a way to try it with your current attachment before you go further with it.)


----------



## SteelCityDozer

We use Kurgo harnesses that clip into the seat belt lock. I agree that they can get their legs tangled and it's a pain but luckily, the only time I harness them like this is for long trips when my husband and I are both in the car so 1) one of us is able to untangle and 2) once we hit the highway they both settle down and it's a non-issue anyway. Ours would also be crazy if we crated them.

One of my cousins has the wire barrier for the back of their Subaru and they love it. I think especially because there is a rubber mat back there too so they don't dog hair all over the carpet and seats. Their dog is about the same size a small male V and well behaved though so they can still use part of the back area for "stuff" without the dog interfering. This would also not work with my dogs. They love to get into everyone's stuff.


----------



## MCD

We use an Easy Rider car harness. It fits over the front of her chest and does up with a quick release buckle at the back. The harness fits under her legs too. We then have a nylon strap that buckles through the harness and to the lap belt of the seat belt. Dharma does lie down and behaves. This system just keeps her from getting to us in the front seat and seems to restrain her without really getting tangled. We have crating issues with our puppy and our cars would not really support the size of crate needed.


----------



## dextersmom

Ah, lots of great ideas guys! I drive a large, older SUV so no child restraint hooks to clip on to  I also can't open my trunk in the winter as the cheap plastic latch freezes shut and then breaks when I try to open the very heavy trunk. I've replaced it three times now! (I love you, Toyota, but seriously - recall that one!) So the backseat is pretty much my only option! 

@einspanner - What brand of hammock do you use? I've almost bought one a couple of times, but then I read reviews that say they fall apart, aren't strong enough, etc. Those products that block off the floor might be perfect - I could always combine them with a wire barrier to keep him from going up front if it were a problem. He does like the front seat (which is a no-no in my car since I can't turn off my passenger side air bag) but will usually be fine about staying in the back if he can put his head on the center console near my shoulder  I think he really just roams around so much so he can look out the window at any birds flying by!

@marathonman - I was just contemplating attaching the strap to the head rest. I think if it were above his legs, the tangling wouldn't be as much of an issue. I will give it a try and report back!

@MCD - That Easy Rider car harness looks like it could work too. (Providing he doesn't try to chew on the seat belt!) Does your seat belt lock up when she tugs on it right away? I feel like it would give Dex just enough length to get tangled in before it stops.


----------



## MCD

The harness has to be buckled into the lap belt part. I don't think he can go that far that way. I have a Toyota Matrix hatch back and a Ford Escape. Dharma usually gets the back middle seat and will lie down. Sometimes she can put her head on the console but that's usually as far as she can go. Also I think you might be able to rig the harness to put it on the headrest. I have not tried that. I think the girl at Petsmart said you could do that too..... but don't hold me to it.


----------



## R E McCraith

1 important point - crate or harness - the strength of the tie down is very important - cheap metal crates will collapse in a accident no matter how good the tie down - the lead to a harness must V robust & fixed to a strong connection point - the ? should V - how do I protect my V and me in a accident - no one wants a 60# red rocket going thru the windsheild !!!!!!


----------



## Carolina Blue

My opinion safety first! K has a Kurgo harness that attaches to the shoulder strap of the seatbelt in back. She normally sits and just looks out the window. However, the Kurgo failed crash test simulations along with many others. Here's the article and the top brand that I will be purchasing!
http://www.ilovedogfriendly.com/2013/10/tested-harness-brands-protects-dogs-car-crashes/


----------



## dextersmom

@Carolina Blue - I've seen the same study and the Sleepypod does look like a great option! Unfortunately, my SUV doesn't have the required latches  May be an option for my husband's car though, I'll have to check.


----------



## einspänner

dextersmom, I've had this one since December http://www.wayfair.com/Classic-Accessories-Heritage-Rear-Dog-Seat-Protector-CLS1312.html Maybe it was the wirey face that sold me. It's doing a good job of keeping my seats clean, but it slides around a good amount. If I get another one I'd make sure it has some straps to help anchor it in the seats, and slots for seatbelt buckles.


----------



## aliciavp

Hi, not sure where you are, but we have a purina puppy harness, it basically has a long back on it which has the seatbelt loop at the bottom. With the sash seat belt going it, doesn't give Laz an option other than lying down basically, he can't reach over the centre console, it works a treat!


----------



## Vizsla Baby

We don't have an SUV so the luxury of a crate is not an option for us with 2 dogs.

We tried Sleepypod's clickit a while back and it is an excellent product but we sent it back because it is literally impossible to get it set up and my husband is very technically inclined. Our dogs hated it.

The Center for Pet Safety rated these two seatbelts #2. They appear to be more user friendly and certainly better than nothing.

AllSafe Seatbelt Dog Restraint Car Safety Harness (German product). Quite expensive. 

http://www.mightymitedoggear.com/dog_travel_car_accessories.html#Dogseatbeltharness


http://www.ruffrider.com/ (Made in the USA)

We just ordered our Vizsla's Ruff Rider's Size Med. 2 (their chests are Med 1 but Manuf. says based on 50 pound weight to go with Med 2)

I found them online for $45 each with no shipping cost & no tax (much cheaper than the manufacturer sells them for)

I'll try & remember to post back in the results next week.


----------



## FLgatorgirl

Vizsla Baby,

Please do post back with your thoughts once you give the new harness a try. We have a Rough Tuff kennel that stays in my vehicle for Ellie, but I would like to have another option at some point. I knew the Sleepypod was rated highest, but like your husband I am not technically inclined either .


----------



## Vizsla Baby

We now have 2 Ruff Rider seatbelts. $45 each including shipping. We ordered Medium2 for our dogs - one is 48 and one is 52 pounds. By the size chart it said Med 1 but the manuf. told me to get the 2.

There are videos on You Tube to show you how to get your dog in it. Once you've done it once or twice, it's quick & easy.

They are easy to get on if you put their head through and then bring each leg through one at a time. The leg first method would never work for a V. 

Once you have it on, then you tighten the chest straps. Put your dog in the car, sit them down and thread the car seat belt through the loop and they are in. They can sit up or lay down but they cannot move around otherwise.

The seat belt would definitely help in an accident but they might hit the seat a bit just because of the slack they have built in but it is 100% better than nothing. 

I'd give them a B+. They are rated the #2 seat belt by the pet safety institute. The #1 belt - the Sleepypod is impossible (for me) to install and the dogs must sit up the whole time.


----------



## MCD

I often have a car full of 2 cats in carriers(in one seat belt stacked one on the other and the seat belt through the handle at the top) in one side seat, Dharma in the middle in her harness stuck to that seat belt and my daughter sits in the seat behind the driver. This could prove to be very interesting as I have never had to travel with all of them yet...........


----------



## dextersmom

We're trying out the Ruff Rider Roadie harness right now for Dexter. So far, I'm happy with it but not overly impressed. I think it's the fit I don't love. I ordered a Med2 originally, but there was no way I could get Dexter in it. He's only about 56 lbs. but all legs. I was afraid even if I did manage to get it on him, I'd have to cut it off him. So the Lg. came recently and it is easy to get on/off as long as you readjust it. But the chest doesn't fit quite right even with the adjustable strap across it. If that strap could be tightened further (it's already as small as it goes) it would be perfect. I know that its higher safety rating is probably because of the fact it doesn't have any buckles/snaps, but it's awfully hard to expect a "one size fits most" type harness to fit a leggy, deep chested V perfectly. So far it does keep him sitting in his seat though, which is great! He turns around and gets tangled sometimes, but not like he did with just a normal harness buckling into the seat belt port with a strap. I've only tried using it while he's in the front seat (baby steps!), so we'll see how the backseat goes next!

I think the foam cushions that block off the foot wells would be ideal, but he's too rough with the pup to trust them back there alone. So that's a no-go for now!

@marathonman - I did try attaching the seatbelt strap to the headrest instead of clipping it into the port. It looked super unsafe and unsturdy so I didn't even it make it out of the subdivision. Dexter would stand up and you could see all the tension on the strap and the headrest. However, that's how I've been hooking up our pup in the back for now. It seems to work pretty well for the smaller dog - but seemed dangerous with the full grown one!


----------

